# Datensicherung auf interne HDD sinnvoll?



## jobo (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
angeregt duch den Artikel in der PCGH 12/11 möchte ich jetz mal eine regelmäßige Datensichrung einrichten. Hab nähmlich jahrelang keine gemacht, mir ist aber nie was passiert, aber jetz muss doch mal eine her. 

Meine Frage ist: 
Ich habe noch meine ausgediente Spinpoint F3 500Gb. Eigentlich eine gute Platte, wurde aber bei Umstieg auf eine SSD gleich durch eine größere ersetz.
Wie sicher ist es die Platte intern dauerhaft angestöpselt zu haben? 
Klar, Stronspitzen vom NT oder so gehn dann in beide aber wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit das das passiert und beide aufgeben? 
Und bei Virenbefall würden externe HDDs doch auch beim anstöpseln befallen werden können, oder? 
Sollte ich eine extrenes Gehäuse kaufen? 

lg 
jobo


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2011)

Dass Festplatten durch Fehler von Netzteilen oder Controllern ausfallen, ist mittlerweile eher die Ausnahme. D.h., die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit der Festplatte selbst im Rechner oder Beitstellgehäuse wird sich nicht grundlegend unterscheiden. Eine Sicherung ist immer gut, auch wenn das Medium eine zweite Festplatte im Rechner ist. Virenbefall ist in beiden Fällen nicht auszuschließen. Wenn ein Virus erstmal aktiv ist, bekommt er auch schnell mit, wenn eine externe Festplatte angeschlossen wird.
Übrigens mache ich meine täglichen Sicherungen auch auf eine extra Festplatte im Rechner, die "großen" Image-Backups der System-Festplatte auf eine externe.


----------



## Jimini (3. Dezember 2011)

Es ist einfach sicherer, ein Backuplaufwerk nur dann anzuschließen, wenn es gebraucht wird. Wenn du die Platte intern verbaust, ist sie - von Festplattenfehlern einmal abgesehen - genauso "gefährdet" wie deine Hauptfestplatte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## rabe08 (3. Dezember 2011)

Eine interne Sicherung ist nur sinnvoll, wenn Du zusätzlich noch eine externe Sicherung machst.  Es gibt genug Szenarien, in denen Dir Deine interne Sicherung nicht weiterhilft. Diebstahl z.B., ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass eine blockweise Dateisicherung Datensicherung Fehler in der Datenstruktur mitkopiert... Wichtige Daten habe ich auf (mindestens!) 3 Festplaten und zusätzlich noch in der Cloud.


----------



## jobo (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

Also denkt ihr ich sollte ein externes Gehäuse kaufen und die HDD da rein bauen? 
Eine weite HDD ist mir momentan einfach zu teuer. 
Das Case sollte dann aber eSata haben, da ich kein USB 3.0 habe und USB 2.0 mir viel zu langsam ist. Natürlich ware es am besten, wenn es USB und eSata hätte. 
So wie dieses hier. 

Welche Backup-art ist eure Meinung die beste? PCGH meint ja die imkrementelle. Mir würde aber ehr die differenzzielle Methode zusagen. Kann man die empfehlen? 

Kann man eig. auf die Daten z.Bsp. auch von einem anderen PC einsehen?


----------



## Jimini (4. Dezember 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Welche Backup-art ist eure Meinung die beste? PCGH meint ja die imkrementelle. Mir würde aber ehr die differenzzielle Methode zusagen. Kann man die empfehlen?
> Kann man eig. auf die Daten z.Bsp. auch von einem anderen PC einsehen?


 Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass laut Datensicherung die Methode, die ich bisher als "inkrementell" bezeichnet habe, der differenziellen Sicherung entspricht. Ich sichere meine Daten mittels rsync, dabei werden nur die neusten Daten übertragen. Der erste Durchlauf sichert also alles, danach werden nur "veraltete" Daten ersetzt. Damit fahre ich seit Jahren am besten. Auf die (nicht verschlüsselten) Daten kann man von jedem System aus zugreifen, das die Partition lesen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------

